# Clicker Training



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

All my fellow maltese buddies, here is a tutorial on how to properly use the clicker as a training tool. (as told by IzzyBella)

First, you grab the clicker from Mommy and run very fast with it.










Then you run in circles with it so that your Mommy can't get you until the exact correct time so you can mark her behavior of running to you.










And then you bite down hard on it and sure enough Mommy will come running.










And there you have it. Clicker Training at it's best. Done the proper way with YOU in charge.

Love Izzy
_P.S. No maltese were harmed in the making of this tutorial._


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow our babies look so much alike!! Ruby has a little more staining than IzzyBella -how old is she? Ruby Jean is 6 mos. old at about 4 lbs. Cute pictures!







Yes they sure do train us ha ha!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i had to show my sister!!!!!!! that was a super adorable tutorial!!!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

> Wow our babies look so much alike!!......-how old is she?[/B]


IzzyBella is three months old and she weighs 1.9 lbs. I knew there was a reason I thought RubyJean was adorable. LOL


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

That was SO funny!















What an adorable doll-baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awwww!!! That was awesome!! One of the cutest things I've ever seen!! And that little precious face!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

So funny!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

They are soo cute when they are bad...


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank You for shareing,too cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

So cute and true. I think these little ones train us more than we train them. I know Lacey has my husband wrapped around her little paw. He tells her to do something and she thinks about it. She is going back to obeniance training...my husband needs to be trained! She does what I want, but not for him. She just gives him her "aren't I cute daddy" look and that is all it takes.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Darling pictures of Izzy.....she is just SO tiny!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

What a little minx that Izzy is! She sure taught you a new trick, huh?


----------

